# Delonghi ESAM 4200 start up fault



## Jon_d_h (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello everyone









new to to the forum, thought I would say hello and post a thread on a fault I have on my much loved coffee machine. It is approximately 3 years old so is out of warranty. So before thinking about sending of off for repair or replacing it, I thought I would see if anyone on here could help me out so thanks in advance.

so here is the fault....

turn it it on at the socket, all lights come on, the infused goes down to the bottom then back up to the top, stops at the top and all lights go off and it stops. When the power button is pressed again the warning light is on steady and the single cup and 2 cups lights are on and it won't do anything. I turn it off at the wall for a few seconds to reset then try the same again and it does the same. It does make some unusual clicking sounds in a certain place on the way up and down.

i have ran it with the sides off and the door open with the interlock switch made. As the machine only stops with the infused in the top position, the only way for me to get it out to clean is to pull the plug when it goes to position. It's clean but it's reasonably tight pulling it apart and compressing it. The switch to say it's all the way up works as I disconnect this before it gets their and it stops. I'm assuming it's a problem with its position as the grinder, compressor, pump etc do not start as they would be the next part in the start up sequence. It's as if it doesn't know where the infuser is.

can anyone help?

thank you


----------



## shafto64 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi

I have the same problem

Have you had any success?

Thanks


----------

